# FOOD Decisions



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2005)

I am having some trouble deciding what food to feed Lucky. I had him on Science Diet for the longest but decided that I would try something more natural. I put him on Newmans Own. Howeverit seems Luck gets loose bowels every week or so. I am not sure what the cause is. I do sometimes give him boiled chikcen and rice. I dont see a pattern. Is it possible it is a build up of food in his stomach and then he gets loose stool?? Could he be allergic to chicken? I was wondering if the Soild Gold is good? I srtarted to slowly give him the Merrick but he was throwing up, so I stopped. I have no idea what to feed him. Then I hear its better to do both wet and dry together. TRUE????? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I will tell you that I am in the process of switching mine over to Canidae and I am very pleased with my choice.

We have tried Wellness and Merrick.....and am having the best results with this new one.

Good luck with your decision...many here LOVE solid gold.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I, too-am extremely pleased with Canidae. Good ingredients, solid poop and less of it!





















Good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

There are a lot of really great dog foods out there, you just have to look to find what's best for you. I suggest going to a place like WagginTails--it's an online supplier of only top quality pet foods. There are other places like it, that's just one I know of off the top of my head since I used it before. Anyway, sites like that will give you an idea of all the good foods there are, and then you can go from there, and research each individual food that appeals to you.

EDIT: Here's another site for some ideas OnlyNaturalPet


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I loved Solid Gold until they changed one of there ingredients, the last bag gave him the runs and his stomach just couldnt get used to it, so no more of that. I am looking for a new food too. I just dont know what is good and safe. Good luck in your food hunt!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Belinha is a very picky eater. When I got her she used to eat Pro Plan. But a few months ago I switched it to Innova and she really likes it. And Im happy that its a natural food.


----------



## writepudding (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello! I've also had a bit of confusion and trouble when it came down to food decisions. I have Henry on Solid Gold at the moment because this is what the breeder I got him from had him on and recommended. He is on the puppy dry food and I also mix in the canned sometimes as well. So far I've only heard good things about Solid Gold and when I was researching where to get my puppy from, many of the breeders I came across swore by it for their maltese. Henry has never had a problem with it and I like that it is all natural, but when his supply runs out, I am thinking of switching to Nutro or Canidae. The good thing about Solid Gold and the two other brands I mentioned is that they are all natural. The wikipedia page for Solid Gold has a lot of good info! Good luck!


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you all. I am going to look into the Canidae and the Solid Gold. I appreciate the insight. I love the natural food website. Thanks. 
anyone ue vitamins??


----------

